# I might be looking for a commision...



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi there!
In a few months, maybe, I think I would like to get a commision done of Jack. Wont be maybe until spring when he sheds out his winter fur though, but I'd really like a Canadian artist, and I would love the picture to be in color.

Could you artists (even people from the States) tell me what sizes you do, and how much they cost?

Thanks!

Again, it might not be until spring... but I'd like to know ahead of time


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Bump? I'm looking for artists from all over to give me some information on sizes and prices  Doesn't have to be just in Canada.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi!! I'd totally be interested in drawing your horse! send me a message if you'd be interested and I will give you more info... To see some of my art, you can look here: Leia-Luver on deviantART


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, I live in Canada and I might be interested in drawing your horse, here are some of my best works



























and a link to my site: Hoofbeats Gallery - Home


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's my favs:


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Just offering some samples of my work in case you are interested. As far as color mediums go, I can do colored pencil, soft pastel and acrylic paintings. My drawings/paintings start at $55 for 8 x 11 and go up depending on the medium and size (though for this month only, I am offering 8 x 11 colored pencil drawings for $35...I would be willing to extend that offer if you placed the order this month and then I could get to the drawing in the Spring when you are ready). 

I live in the states, but could research shipping prices for you. 

Anyway, here are some samples of my work, starting with colored pencil, then soft pastel, then acrylic paint.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

hmmm, not sure why the images came out so small...but here is one of the $35 commissions I did the other day.


----------



## gordonbruceart (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello, I am an artist that specializes in oil painting. 
http://gordonbruce-modernartwork.com


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd be more than happy to draw your horse.  Right now I'm asking $25 for a 12x9" graphite drawing. Below are some examples and I have lots more.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I paint model horses - they're pretty pricey though. If it counts for anything, I've never had an unsatisfied customer n__n Contact me for a price list and photos if you're interested.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Bit of a change in plan. Since I'm bringing my old appaloosa, Savhanna home as well, I'd like to try to get them both in one picture... and in color... . I'd like it to be something that I can hang on my wall in a frame.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Trinity said:


> Bit of a change in plan. Since I'm bringing my old appaloosa, Savhanna home as well, I'd like to try to get them both in one picture... and in color... . I'd like it to be something that I can hang on my wall in a frame.


I can definately do that!!!


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, I could do that too!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Trinity said:


> Bit of a change in plan. Since I'm bringing my old appaloosa, Savhanna home as well, I'd like to try to get them both in one picture... and in color... . I'd like it to be something that I can hang on my wall in a frame.


 
I can do a 12 x 9" double colored headshot for $35.


----------

